# The one in a million shot



## percysunshine

A thread for the pictures where the photographer just happened to be in the right place at the right time.

To start it off; Kingfisher kissing...







After 6 Years And 720,000 Attempts, Photographer Finally Takes Perfect Shot Of Kingfisher


----------



## RWNJ

percysunshine said:


> A thread for the pictures where the photographer just happened to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> To start it off; Kingfisher kissing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 Years And 720,000 Attempts, Photographer Finally Takes Perfect Shot Of Kingfisher


A high speed camera would have saved him a lot of time.


----------



## percysunshine

RWNJ said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thread for the pictures where the photographer just happened to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> To start it off; Kingfisher kissing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 Years And 720,000 Attempts, Photographer Finally Takes Perfect Shot Of Kingfisher
> 
> 
> 
> A high speed camera would have saved him a lot of time.
Click to expand...


A perfect image is determined by lighting, aperture and shutter-speed. A 4 millisecond shutter speed is worthless if all you get is an undeveloped image.

.


----------



## RWNJ

percysunshine said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thread for the pictures where the photographer just happened to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> To start it off; Kingfisher kissing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 Years And 720,000 Attempts, Photographer Finally Takes Perfect Shot Of Kingfisher
> 
> 
> 
> A high speed camera would have saved him a lot of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A perfect image is determined by lighting, aperture and shutter-speed. A 4 millisecond shutter speed is worthless if all you get is an undeveloped image.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I was referring to a camera with a very high frame rate. He could have filmed it, then chose which frame he wanted. And the lighting, and everything else would have been just as good.


----------



## miketx

He doesn't know what a high speed camera is.


----------



## Spoonman

Here is a picture I took of my son shooting a 9mm tracer just as it was getting dark.  you never even see the muzzle flash with your eye it happens so fast.  but this picture was shot at just the right fraction of a second.


----------



## miketx

Feb, 2015.
Early morn
NIkon D90
55-300 mm lens @ 300
f8
1/60
200 ISO
Aperture Priority
Tripod





The moon with Venus attending.


----------



## miketx

> I was referring to a camera with a very high frame rate. He could have filmed it, then chose which frame he wanted. And the lighting, and everything else would have been just as good.



They require a lot of light. plus at 10000 frames per second, how much time would that take to find the right frame? Gimmee a break.


----------



## percysunshine

miketx said:


> I was referring to a camera with a very high frame rate. He could have filmed it, then chose which frame he wanted. And the lighting, and everything else would have been just as good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They require a lot of light. plus at 10000 frames per second, how much time would that take to find the right frame? Gimmee a break.
Click to expand...


The time sample is everything. Everything else is aliasing.


----------



## Fueri

Lightning flash


----------



## blenkins90

percysunshine said:


> A thread for the pictures where the photographer just happened to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> To start it off; Kingfisher kissing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 Years And 720,000 Attempts, Photographer Finally Takes Perfect Shot Of Kingfisher


That's an awesome image!


----------



## Dajjal

One I took of a Fox eyeing a magpie. Not a perfect picture, but not an easy one to get.


----------



## miketx

Nikon D90
1/500
f5.6
200 iso
no flash
105mm focal ln

Kodachrome color asa 25 film (j/k )


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Dajjal

percysunshine said:


> A perfect image is determined by lighting, aperture and shutter-speed. A 4 millisecond shutter speed is worthless if all you get is an undeveloped image.



I have been using a Nikon digital camera to photograph foxes, but the shutter speed is not fast enough and I get blurry pictures if the foxes are moving. I just have to hope that at the moment I press the shutter they are stationary. I feel like going back to using my pentax film camera with a 400 asa film which would freeze the foxes if I use a fast shutter speed. But its not nearly as convenient as using digital, because I can load the pictures straight onto my computer,


----------



## miketx

Dajjal said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect image is determined by lighting, aperture and shutter-speed. A 4 millisecond shutter speed is worthless if all you get is an undeveloped image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using a Nikon digital camera to photograph foxes, but the shutter speed is not fast enough and I get blurry pictures if the foxes are moving. I just have to hope that at the moment I press the shutter they are stationary. I feel like going back to using my pentax film camera with a 400 asa film which would freeze the foxes if I use a fast shutter speed. But its not nearly as convenient as using digital, because I can load the pictures straight onto my computer,
Click to expand...

Can you not increase the ISO setting on the camera? That will give you and increased shutter speed.


----------



## Dajjal

miketx said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect image is determined by lighting, aperture and shutter-speed. A 4 millisecond shutter speed is worthless if all you get is an undeveloped image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using a Nikon digital camera to photograph foxes, but the shutter speed is not fast enough and I get blurry pictures if the foxes are moving. I just have to hope that at the moment I press the shutter they are stationary. I feel like going back to using my pentax film camera with a 400 asa film which would freeze the foxes if I use a fast shutter speed. But its not nearly as convenient as using digital, because I can load the pictures straight onto my computer,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not increase the ISO setting on the camera? That will give you and increased shutter speed.
Click to expand...


The manual is long and complicated. I have not read it all. But it does say it always uses flash in low light setting, and I cannot use flash to photo foxes through a window because it would glare on the glass, and scare the foxes away too. Since the foxes usually come out at dusk and go to ground at dawn this leaves precious little time to get them in enough light.

Edit, I have just read the manual about ISO settings, and I have been using the camera on auto setting. It ranges from 80 to 1600, and can be manually set at a higher speed so I will try that.


----------



## miketx

Dajjal said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect image is determined by lighting, aperture and shutter-speed. A 4 millisecond shutter speed is worthless if all you get is an undeveloped image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using a Nikon digital camera to photograph foxes, but the shutter speed is not fast enough and I get blurry pictures if the foxes are moving. I just have to hope that at the moment I press the shutter they are stationary. I feel like going back to using my pentax film camera with a 400 asa film which would freeze the foxes if I use a fast shutter speed. But its not nearly as convenient as using digital, because I can load the pictures straight onto my computer,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not increase the ISO setting on the camera? That will give you and increased shutter speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The manual is long and complicated. I have not read it all. But it does say it always uses flash in low light setting, and I cannot use flash to photo foxes through a window because it would glare on the glass, and scare the foxes away too. Since the foxes usually come out at dusk and go to ground at dawn this leaves precious little time to get them in enough light.
> 
> Edit, I have just read the manual about ISO settings, and I have been using the camera on auto setting. It ranges from 80 to 1600, and can be manually set at a higher speed so I will try that.
Click to expand...

Ok listen, ISO set higher will give you a faster shutter speed. It will also reduce the quality of the image somewhat. If you want to, send your email in a message and I will send you a tutorial I wrote on using an adjustable camera I wrote for a guy i used to work for. Experiment with settings, it's not like you are wasting film. Also, using a higher ISO setting is like using film with a higher ASA rating.

Using your camera on auto takes away all of you control on over your pictures. I never use auto.


----------



## Dajjal

miketx, thanks. I am using a Nikon Coolpix L340. The printed manual that comes with the camera is not very comprehensive, but I have downloaded a pdf manual that has a lot more details.


----------



## miketx

Forget it. I'll just post it here.


Dajjal said:


> miketx, thanks. I am using a Nikon Coolpix L340. The printed manual that comes with the camera is not very comprehensive, but I have downloaded a pdf manual that has a lot more details.


Well I have an document I wrote with pictures and simple explanations. If you want it I can send it via email. It's a word document. I would just post it here but posting it here wipes out all the images.


----------



## percysunshine




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## miketx

^ Nice, but I'd say that was fake.


----------



## Michelle420

miketx said:


> ^ Nice, but I'd say that was fake.



I thought the same thing but still liked it.


----------



## RWNJ

miketx said:


> ^ Nice, but I'd say that was fake.





percysunshine said:


> A thread for the pictures where the photographer just happened to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> To start it off; Kingfisher kissing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 Years And 720,000 Attempts, Photographer Finally Takes Perfect Shot Of Kingfisher



700,000 ATTEMPTS? I just can't believe that. That's 328 attempts per day. At least 30 attempts per hour.


----------



## miketx

Yep. no way.


----------



## skye




----------



## miketx




----------



## skye

miketx said:


> View attachment 156929


----------



## skye

This is so amazing!!!! 

*weasel riding a woodpecker  this is not photoshopped or anything.....*

*here is the story! *
*Sign erected in park where 'one-in-a-million' weasel riding a woodpecker shot was taken*


----------



## percysunshine

RWNJ said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Nice, but I'd say that was fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thread for the pictures where the photographer just happened to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> To start it off; Kingfisher kissing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 Years And 720,000 Attempts, Photographer Finally Takes Perfect Shot Of Kingfisher
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 700,000 ATTEMPTS? I just can't believe that. That's 328 attempts per day. At least 30 attempts per hour.
Click to expand...


Well, if we go by the articles numbers:

"Alan McFadyen, who has been an avid wildlife photographer since 2009, just captured a photo that he has spent 6 years trying to get. By his count, it took him 4,200 hours and 720,000 photos to get a perfect shot of a kingfisher diving straight into the water without a single splash."

720,000 photos over 4,200 hours is 171.4 photos per hour, or 2.85 photos per minute...or about one photo every 20 seconds.

Of course, there are not Kingfishers diving into water every 20 seconds in the presence of the photographer. Of those 4,200 hours, the photographer was probably just taking pictures of birds flying over water. It is not like these critters are trained circus animals.


----------



## percysunshine

skye said:


> This is so amazing!!!!
> 
> *weasel riding a woodpecker  this is not photoshopped or anything.....*
> 
> *here is the story! *
> *Sign erected in park where 'one-in-a-million' weasel riding a woodpecker shot was taken*



.



Least weasel - Wikipedia


Smallest weasel in the world is a female least weasel at 4 ounces


Woodpecker - Wikipedia


Largest woodpecker in the world is 20 ounces




Plausible....from an aerodynamic standpoint. Think of the Space Shuttle on the back of a 747.

Since it is from a UK newspaper as source....well....


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

One in a million    only because  he never wore reading glasses in public 


JFK


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

The caption says:  A perfectly timed photo of a fish swimming in front of a skin diver's face, producing an optical illusion of a fish-headed man.


----------



## skye

another one....what are the chances of the whole family posing for the photo like that....awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww love love loveeeeee



LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## percysunshine

drifter said:


>



Ok...that actually happens a million times every day.


----------



## percysunshine

drifter said:


>



.
Penguinado?


----------



## percysunshine

skye said:


> The caption says:  A perfectly timed photo of a fish swimming in front of a skin diver's face, producing an optical illusion of a fish-headed man.



Great picture!  Hmmm..lots of fish there.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## percysunshine




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Darkwind

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 172891


This one is highly questionable. 

Owls are nocturnal.


----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## percysunshine

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 186558



Photoshopped pictures do not count.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Spoonman said:


> Here is a picture I took of my son shooting a 9mm tracer just as it was getting dark.  you never even see the muzzle flash with your eye it happens so fast.  but this picture was shot at just the right fraction of a second.



I've seen a picture of a gun firing in WW1 at the same point. It's black and white, and it looks like some kind of flower.


----------



## percysunshine

Ok, a couple of new ones from a National Geographic contest;

2018 National Geographic Travel Photographer of the Year Contest

Leopard vs. Stork






And then a close up shot of the surf on a beach;


----------



## Cellblock2429

miketx said:


> Feb, 2015.
> Early morn
> NIkon D90
> 55-300 mm lens @ 300
> f8
> 1/60
> 200 ISO
> Aperture Priority
> Tripod
> 
> View attachment 60825
> 
> The moon with Venus attending.


/—-/ Love my D90


----------



## miketx

Cellblock2429 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feb, 2015.
> Early morn
> NIkon D90
> 55-300 mm lens @ 300
> f8
> 1/60
> 200 ISO
> Aperture Priority
> Tripod
> 
> View attachment 60825
> 
> The moon with Venus attending.
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Love my D90
Click to expand...

I liked mine a lot also. I traded it in on a Used D7000 with only 600 miles on it! It is different to say the least and it took me a while to get used to the differences. I can use higher ISO speeds without any degradation of the images and they are more sharp. I also started using back button focus which I recommend. 

Here's an image that shows just how sharp the images can be.


----------



## Cellblock2429

miketx said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feb, 2015.
> Early morn
> NIkon D90
> 55-300 mm lens @ 300
> f8
> 1/60
> 200 ISO
> Aperture Priority
> Tripod
> 
> View attachment 60825
> 
> The moon with Venus attending.
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Love my D90
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked mine a lot also. I traded it in on a Used D7000 with only 600 miles on it! It is different to say the least and it took me a while to get used to the differences. I can use higher ISO speeds without any degradation of the images and they are more sharp. I also started using back button focus which I recommend.
> 
> Here's an image that shows just how sharp the images can be.
> 
> View attachment 220274
Click to expand...

/——-/ I set my quality at RAW. Telling the *D90* to shoot *raw* is very simple; you just select one of the *raw*options from the Quality menu that you saw in Chapter 6. After all the JPEG options, you'll find the *raw* options. *Raw* tells the camera to save a *raw* file, while *Raw* + Fine, Normal, and Basic tell the camera to save a *raw* file and a JPEG file. You can then enlarge them for a bill board with no loss of sharpness raw setting nikon d90 - Google Search


----------



## Yarddog

RWNJ said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thread for the pictures where the photographer just happened to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> To start it off; Kingfisher kissing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 Years And 720,000 Attempts, Photographer Finally Takes Perfect Shot Of Kingfisher
> 
> 
> 
> A high speed camera would have saved him a lot of time.
Click to expand...



yeah, but thats like fishing with dynamite. takes all the challenge out of it


----------



## miketx

Cellblock2429 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feb, 2015.
> Early morn
> NIkon D90
> 55-300 mm lens @ 300
> f8
> 1/60
> 200 ISO
> Aperture Priority
> Tripod
> 
> View attachment 60825
> 
> The moon with Venus attending.
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Love my D90
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked mine a lot also. I traded it in on a Used D7000 with only 600 miles on it! It is different to say the least and it took me a while to get used to the differences. I can use higher ISO speeds without any degradation of the images and they are more sharp. I also started using back button focus which I recommend.
> 
> Here's an image that shows just how sharp the images can be.
> 
> View attachment 220274
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ I set my quality at RAW. Telling the *D90* to shoot *raw* is very simple; you just select one of the *raw*options from the Quality menu that you saw in Chapter 6. After all the JPEG options, you'll find the *raw* options. *Raw* tells the camera to save a *raw* file, while *Raw* + Fine, Normal, and Basic tell the camera to save a *raw* file and a JPEG file. You can then enlarge them for a bill board with no loss of sharpness raw setting nikon d90 - Google Search
Click to expand...

I did it for a while, but saw no real difference in RAW or FINE JPEG. But I didn't blow them up that much. I just have a 32 inch monitor, and they look good on it. Unless I screw up. That's one reason I decided to use the back button focus thing. Too many times I would have a shot ready to take and I would let go of the shutter button and would inadvertently move the camera a little and when I pressed the shutter button to shoot the picture it would refocus and sometimes wouldn't be focused on what I had originally wanted. But I miss the D90. I was totally used to it. While this D7000 is excellent it is so different that for a while I thought about getting a my D90 back.


----------



## miketx

percysunshine said:


> A thread for the pictures where the photographer just happened to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> To start it off; Kingfisher kissing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 Years And 720,000 Attempts, Photographer Finally Takes Perfect Shot Of Kingfisher


That's really hard to believe. I had my D90 for 7 years and only took about 16000 images.


----------



## Cellblock2429

miketx said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thread for the pictures where the photographer just happened to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> To start it off; Kingfisher kissing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 Years And 720,000 Attempts, Photographer Finally Takes Perfect Shot Of Kingfisher
> 
> 
> 
> That's really hard to believe. I had my D90 for 7 years and only took about 16000 images.
Click to expand...

/—-/ I took a photography class at the community college and a student said she takes at least 1,000 photos a day to get a few perfect shots. I started with film and a Cannon FTB and an Argus rangefinder. I processed my own film and we were taught to set up each shot with care. Out of 36 exposure i’d Get at least 20 decent shots. Very little waste.


----------



## miketx

Cellblock2429 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thread for the pictures where the photographer just happened to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> To start it off; Kingfisher kissing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 Years And 720,000 Attempts, Photographer Finally Takes Perfect Shot Of Kingfisher
> 
> 
> 
> That's really hard to believe. I had my D90 for 7 years and only took about 16000 images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ I took a photography class at the community college and a student said she takes at least 1,000 photos a day to get a few perfect shots. I started with film and a Cannon FTB and an Argus rangefinder. I processed my own film and we were taught to set up each shot with care. Out of 36 exposure i’d Get at least 20 decent shots. Very little waste.
Click to expand...

I started with some old Canon film camera. Had the dark room stuff too. I took a lot of pictures back then.


----------



## Cellblock2429

miketx said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thread for the pictures where the photographer just happened to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> To start it off; Kingfisher kissing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 Years And 720,000 Attempts, Photographer Finally Takes Perfect Shot Of Kingfisher
> 
> 
> 
> That's really hard to believe. I had my D90 for 7 years and only took about 16000 images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ I took a photography class at the community college and a student said she takes at least 1,000 photos a day to get a few perfect shots. I started with film and a Cannon FTB and an Argus rangefinder. I processed my own film and we were taught to set up each shot with care. Out of 36 exposure i’d Get at least 20 decent shots. Very little waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started with some old Canon film camera. Had the dark room stuff too. I took a lot of pictures back then.
Click to expand...

/—-/ I switched to slides. It was the trend till digital took over


----------



## miketx

Cellblock2429 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thread for the pictures where the photographer just happened to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> To start it off; Kingfisher kissing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 Years And 720,000 Attempts, Photographer Finally Takes Perfect Shot Of Kingfisher
> 
> 
> 
> That's really hard to believe. I had my D90 for 7 years and only took about 16000 images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ I took a photography class at the community college and a student said she takes at least 1,000 photos a day to get a few perfect shots. I started with film and a Cannon FTB and an Argus rangefinder. I processed my own film and we were taught to set up each shot with care. Out of 36 exposure i’d Get at least 20 decent shots. Very little waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started with some old Canon film camera. Had the dark room stuff too. I took a lot of pictures back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ I switched to slides. It was the trend till digital took over
Click to expand...

I still have a few hundred old slides I took. After about 1985 I quit messing with it all until around 2001 or 2002.


----------



## Cellblock2429

miketx said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thread for the pictures where the photographer just happened to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> To start it off; Kingfisher kissing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 Years And 720,000 Attempts, Photographer Finally Takes Perfect Shot Of Kingfisher
> 
> 
> 
> That's really hard to believe. I had my D90 for 7 years and only took about 16000 images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ I took a photography class at the community college and a student said she takes at least 1,000 photos a day to get a few perfect shots. I started with film and a Cannon FTB and an Argus rangefinder. I processed my own film and we were taught to set up each shot with care. Out of 36 exposure i’d Get at least 20 decent shots. Very little waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started with some old Canon film camera. Had the dark room stuff too. I took a lot of pictures back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ I switched to slides. It was the trend till digital took over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have a few hundred old slides I took. After about 1985 I quit messing with it all until around 2001 or 2002.
Click to expand...

/——/ I couldn’t get a replacement bulb for my slide projector. I may have them digitized


----------



## miketx

Cellblock2429 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's really hard to believe. I had my D90 for 7 years and only took about 16000 images.
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ I took a photography class at the community college and a student said she takes at least 1,000 photos a day to get a few perfect shots. I started with film and a Cannon FTB and an Argus rangefinder. I processed my own film and we were taught to set up each shot with care. Out of 36 exposure i’d Get at least 20 decent shots. Very little waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started with some old Canon film camera. Had the dark room stuff too. I took a lot of pictures back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ I switched to slides. It was the trend till digital took over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have a few hundred old slides I took. After about 1985 I quit messing with it all until around 2001 or 2002.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I couldn’t get a replacement bulb for my slide projector. I may have them digitized
Click to expand...

I was going to do it but just didn't. But I have scanned most all the old prints I have. Some of them are pretty good and some, well, they just suck!


----------



## miketx

Digital is so much easier and the gratification or sadness is instant!  This was taken just over the Virginia state line from Tennessee,one of my favorite shots.


----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Marion Morrison

miketx said:


> ^ Nice, but I'd say that was fake.



I'd say staged.

A large portion of my allowances/yard mowing money went to that.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 239842


/----/ Proving once again and bad day of fishing is better than a good day at work.


----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## petro

Not a pro shot.
But I think a cool one at the old bridge just south of 7 mile bridge near Marathon Key, Fl. I took a couple weeks ago...


----------



## Wyatt earp

percysunshine said:


> A thread for the pictures where the photographer just happened to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> To start it off; Kingfisher kissing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 Years And 720,000 Attempts, Photographer Finally Takes Perfect Shot Of Kingfisher



its a fake bird


----------



## Marion Morrison

miketx said:


> View attachment 128812
> 
> Nikon D90
> 1/500
> f5.6
> 200 iso
> no flash
> 105mm focal ln
> 
> Kodachrome color asa 25 film (j/k )



I'll take a pic of what those look like in my yard later.


----------



## miketx

Marion Morrison said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128812
> 
> Nikon D90
> 1/500
> f5.6
> 200 iso
> no flash
> 105mm focal ln
> 
> Kodachrome color asa 25 film (j/k )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a pic of what those look like in my yard later.
Click to expand...

Kilt?


----------



## Marion Morrison

miketx said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128812
> 
> Nikon D90
> 1/500
> f5.6
> 200 iso
> no flash
> 105mm focal ln
> 
> Kodachrome color asa 25 film (j/k )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a pic of what those look like in my yard later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kilt?
Click to expand...


And then some!


----------



## percysunshine

bear513 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thread for the pictures where the photographer just happened to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> To start it off; Kingfisher kissing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 Years And 720,000 Attempts, Photographer Finally Takes Perfect Shot Of Kingfisher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a fake bird
Click to expand...


Read the story, and then provide evidence.

Not an unusual pic given the shutterspeed.


----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## miketx

percysunshine said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thread for the pictures where the photographer just happened to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> To start it off; Kingfisher kissing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 Years And 720,000 Attempts, Photographer Finally Takes Perfect Shot Of Kingfisher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a fake bird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the story, and then provide evidence.
> 
> Not an unusual pic given the shutterspeed.
Click to expand...

How long does it take to make 720,000 attempts to get that shot? Enough right there to know it's fake.


----------



## percysunshine

miketx said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thread for the pictures where the photographer just happened to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> To start it off; Kingfisher kissing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 Years And 720,000 Attempts, Photographer Finally Takes Perfect Shot Of Kingfisher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a fake bird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the story, and then provide evidence.
> 
> Not an unusual pic given the shutterspeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How long does it take to make 720,000 attempts to get that shot? Enough right there to know it's fake.
Click to expand...


Read the article silly. He said 4,200 hours over six  years. A reasonable number of attempts if an attempt is trying to take a picture of a one bird in a flock of birds.

Of course, the number has no relation to the authenticity of the photo. It is real.


----------



## Ridgerunner

This is all I know about Photography, I like looking at interesting pictures...

Hope this meets that criteria...






Stunning symmetrical bald eagle photo explained


----------



## miketx

Ridgerunner said:


> This is all I know about Photography, I like looking at interesting pictures...
> 
> Hope this meets that criteria...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning symmetrical bald eagle photo explained


I guess I don't get what needs to be explained about it?


----------



## Ridgerunner

miketx said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all I know about Photography, I like looking at interesting pictures...
> 
> Hope this meets that criteria...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning symmetrical bald eagle photo explained
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I don't get what needs to be explained about it?
Click to expand...


I just thought it was a interesting shot... No explanation needed, just sharing... Slid it in the *One in a million* slot...  Deepest apologies for any confusion...


----------



## Likkmee

Swamp. The rednecks do gator nuggets at the tavern.
Anahinga  like sushi


----------



## NoVote




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Ridgerunner

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 269755



SWEET...   *(pun intended)*


----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Canon Shooter




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------

